# Oil Service - Kwik Fit/local garage vs audi



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

so my oil service light has come on. I don't really fancy paying Audi £250 to change the oil and filters.

Kwik fit will do it to the same standard for £72. I imagine my local garage will do the same.

Is there any difference ? Why would I pay audi that much if Kwik Fit do it for so much less? What am I missing?

cheers
Matt


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Given you have an older car, if its out of warranty should be fine.
Make sure they are using the correct oil and quality parts.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

GingerPrince said:


> so my oil service light has come on. I don't really fancy paying Audi £250 to change the oil and filters.
> 
> Kwik fit will do it to the same standard for £72. I imagine my local garage will do the same.
> 
> ...


What Toshiba said. If you are out of warranty use the 3rd party servicing garages for minor repairs and  maintenance. Oil and filters are bare bones basic maintenance task that even you can do it on your own if you had a tunnel and a bucket to use under the car.

If our of warranty Id say go for it. Even people who you will resell the car to wont be so worried that you used 3rd party for oil change.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

2016 is still quite new IMO and means under warranty. I'd take it to Audi to be on the safe side, and having an Audi service history will help when you sell the car on.

It's worth trying a few dealers as they'll generally price match each other. My local centre's list price for an 'Interim Service' is *£170* and this includes an oil change, so you definitely shouldn't be paying more than that.



captainhero17 said:


> Even people who you will resell the car to wont be so worried that you used 3rd party for oil change.


Not necessarily true. I'm pretty sure Audi can't sell it on as 'Approved Used' if it's been serviced elsewhere, so if you traded it in at Audi they'd send straight to auction. Which would mean a significantly lower PX price!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

J400uk said:


> 2016 is still quite new IMO and means under warranty. I'd take it to Audi to be on the safe side, and having an Audi service history will help when you sell the car on.
> 
> It's worth trying a few dealers as they'll generally price match each other. My local centre's list price for an 'Interim Service' is *£170* and this includes an oil change, so you definitely shouldn't be paying more than that.


Its true. My local Audi dealership quoted me 970eur for a big service (DSG, engine oil change, filters, brake fluids...) and just calling 100km away another dealership they gave me 250eur price reduction.
Its worth to ask different dealerships. As long as they are not in different time zones. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If it's MY2016, it's probably not in or won't be in warranty for long...

I don't get the mentality of buying an aspirational car then skip on maintenance - but that wasn't the asked question. 
How people spend or take care of their cars is down to them. Any of the 3 options are viable.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I thought you could just take it to an Audi approved garage without voiding your warranty?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as you can watch them & you know what is correct oil etc use the cheapest.
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Inside warranty Audi all the way. It helps minimise any hassle if there's any dispute over whether something is covered or not.

Outside of warranty, year 4 I still use Audi. You're likely to get some contribution for a major failure if you've used the dealer network for everything. If you service even once elsewhere you're on your own. At this point it's worth remembering that the fixed price servicing menu kicks in and prices aren't that far removed from independants (A4 derv I had - Cambelt/water pump £550 Audi, £525 independant. I used Audi as it's a bigger concern to moan at if something goes wrong and less likely to disappear in the mean time or not have funds to pay for damage etc.

After this, whatever works for you. In my experience, having full network servicing (and the condition I keep my cars in) certainly helps to get on the definite call/viewing list when it comes to sell. Makes life much easier but it is a game of diminishing returns year 5 onwards though.

For what it's worth I wouldn't trust Kwik Fit (or other motor chain) with a barge pole. A proper independant specialist is where I would go outside of Audi.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

it's still under warranty, registered December '16 so another 15 months yet.

it's oil and filters, what can they do wrong? according to kwik fit, they follow the audi manuals and use the same parts - https://www.kwik-fit.com/servicing/pack ... -servicing

When I traded my TT in for the TTS, they asked if I had full service history, nobody asked if it were an Audi FSH.



> I don't get the mentality of buying an aspirational car then skip on maintenance - but that wasn't the asked question.


I'm not skipping the proper service, for that I'll go to Audi but for an oil change that I could do myself for very little money and just a bit of time.. £250?? Just seems like I'm asking to be robbed.

I'll try ringing round a few places but there aren't many audi dealerships near me that are convenient.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When my TT was 2 years old I used Audi, but experience proves that even Audi may not do it correctly.
If the MK3 uses a canister filter mark the filter.
It's scandalous that when less than 3 years Audi can charge ridiculous prices, £82 on my MK1 & they used correct oil as I watched them.
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GingerPrince said:


> it's oil and filters, what can they do wrong? according to kwik fit, they follow the audi manuals and use the same parts - https://www.kwik-fit.com/servicing/pack ... -servicing


Have a quick look at reviews, tells you everything (https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/kwik-fit.co.uk as an example).

Audi dealers might not get it right all of the time, nor do they get good reviews across the board. The difference is you can go to Audi UK and raise a complaint if the service you receive is terrible. Most dealers are also part of a franchise group so you can go to their head office also. Multiple avenues to explore.

Kwik Fit are most likely to tell you to F Off...have you been driving long? I thought the legend of Kwik Fit was well worn in this country, the TV advert song used to get modified to "There ain't much shitter than a Kiwk Fit Fitter"...there, I'm showing my age :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had my Scirocco serviced by VW, checked later and found they'd way overfilled it with oil. Had to take it back to get them to reluctantly drain some oil.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

wow, pretty appalling reviews on trustpilot. I've never used them before other than when I was stuck with a puncture right next to one. always used local garage when I had shit cars, used audi when I got my TT, then switched to local VAG specialist as it got a bit older. now I've a newer TTS I'll be back to audi for the main services.. just this oil service that feels like a total rip off. Plus it's inchcape in stockport and I've never been massively impressed, always forgetting things when I take it in.

this is my usual local VAG place - https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.ge ... ists.co.uk - glad to see they score highly, always been great. although the 2003 fiesta I got as a courtesy car was a bit of a shock, almost killed myself in the first 10 mins of driving it  Will give them a ring monday and see what they charge.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Do some research and just take it to a grarage that uses Audi approved parts?

I had my TTS oil and filter done a few months ago, cost £80


----------

